# Sony CD Generation 2 - Bluetooth Connection



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi,

I've just bought a fiesta with the above head unit and am having problems connecting up my phone to it via bluetooth. Just wondered if anybody has had similar problems? and solutions?

TIA

Stuart :thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

if it is the bt2600-bt-2700 they only work with certain phones, check on sonys website for a listing of what works and what it doesnt support


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks mate, I'll have a browse on that website to see exactly what unit it is. I'm guessing it does support a phone as it has a green and red phone button on the face but when trying to search for it through the bluetooth on my phone it doesn't pick it up.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

sorry mate didnt make myself very clear, some of the early bluetooth head units didnt support all the latest bluetooth head units for example the sony bt2600 doesnt work with the latest i phone.


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm going to try and have a further look over the weekend - I can't find a model for the radio but I think it's in Fiestas from 08 and just badged up Sony. I'm trying to connect a Blackberry 9700 to it.


----------

